# Going home at 7wks versus 8wks old



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

The wonderful situation is such that I live about a block from my breeder of choice and there is, more or less, the option that I pick up a pup at the point it is 7 weeks old, or wait til the next weekend. In any case, we will have play dates with the puppy that she keeps, and lots of ongoing socialization with the adult dogs in her house. She welcomes and encourages this.

All else being equal, what factors should I weigh in my decision? And please assume for the sake of this exercise that the breeder would not allow a puppy to go home at 7 weeks who was not ready to do so.

Will housebreaking be harder/easier?
Is the extra week of quality bonding time truly valuable?

Thanks!
~B


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

As lovely as they are at 7 weeks - the cuteness factor is huge, I'd never take one that early again. We picked ours up 7 weeks to the day he was born and it's been the longest month of my life! Because he was so young we've been housebound for a month and this is the first weekend we can get out and about with him as he's just had his final vaccination. A month is a very long time to not be able to go for walks, training, proper socialising with friends dogs. I'd recommend waiting at least another week - that's my opinion


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Some people say its fine, but i, personally, would opt for 8 weeks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My Vs were brought home at different ages.
June at 7 weeks, Cash at 8 1/2 weeks, and Lucy was almost 3 months old.
The only difference was, Lucy could hold her bladder all night. A good many bitches will have started weaning the pups by 5 or 6 weeks, some sooner. So not a lot of interacting with mom after 6 weeks old. They want to nurse as soon as they see her, and she is ready for nursing to end. If the other puppies are leaving at 7 weeks, it wouldn't matter if you picked up your pup, if the littermates are gone.
Breeders that start crate training, bird intro and take the pups out into the field, are the ones I will let my pup stay longer. They are normally keeping a couple pups for this training, so they get to interact with a littermate.
If the breeder is not doing things that I want me pup to know, I see no reason to leave them there.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

I would agree, probably easier to just visit the breeder several times to play with your pup and bring home next weekend.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - nailed it - all about the litter dynamics & breeder - I like breeders that want all the pups gone at 8-9 weeks so their life almost gets back 2 normal !!!!!! + the pups begin a new life with YOU !


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

You've all given me some things to think about, and some questions with which to follow up.

Thank you!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

I got Riley when she was 7 weeks old (she's now 2.5 yrs) and I'm getting my second V next weekend at 7 weeks old also. Can't wait!


----------



## BirdWatcher (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, in the greater scheme of thing it might not matter. You still have the months of cute and challenging puppyhood ahead. When I got Burdy she was just over 7 weeks old and it was my perception that she wasn't benefiting from being with her 10 litter mates and tired mother at that point. In fact, as a submissive puppy, I think she would have got bullied and lost confidence if she had stayed. There are those that advocate waiting 'til 12 weeks and another school of thought that the puppy transfers better to people at 7-8 weeks. Get a feel for how much your chosen puppy is doing and how much interest the mother showsi the pups etc - and then follow your instinct.

And like with new babies both human and canine, have some sleep yourself before that little gingernut arrives.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would start an open dialogue with your breeder about this. Tell them your concerns and see what their thoughts are. Your breeder knows the pups and can assess if it's a good idea or not and if your pup is ready to go home at that age. Explain that you're trying to do what is right and go from there. Getting your pup a week early isn't going to change your dog greatly. An extra week with their litter mates will help with bite inhibition and socialization for sure. Ultimately it's your decision but I would consult your breeder as well.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree completely with Ken. I'd consider 8 weeks to be the minimum, too.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

As long as you properly socialize the puppy it does not matter whether it's 7 or 8 weeks.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling Darcy was only six weeks old when the breeder wanted rid....God only knows what would have happened to her if I had not bought her......Darcy's mum was later rescued by a saviour, who featured on this very forum last year...
As for my Darcy, nearly 3 now, I love her so, so much and we are inseparable....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Darcy is a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

She is a one in a million but can be very moody one second then all over you the next, I don't know why but she is a very nervous girl, I don't know where she gets it from as all she ever gets is love and kindness from everyone.


----------



## getsome (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks again for all the feedback. It sounds like I'm actually doing things right. ;D But in my never-ending search for more information, I figured I would ask the collective wisdom of the forum to weigh in.
The pups are no longer dependent on the mom, and it seems like she is happy to take herself out of the equation at this point. There are always a few other adult dogs in the house, though, for extra socialization and attention.
My conversations with the breeder are always candid, so I feel good about the situation.
Thanks for the early support. Just another couple weeks until "P-Day" as I'm calling it.
~B


----------

